
Periscope Is Secretly Building an Apple TV App - atomical
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/08/periscope-apple-tv/
======
alttab
"Apple wants the Apple TV to do things that other set-top boxes from Amazon
and Roku can’t. That means getting developers to take advantage of potential
hand-off or multi-screen options afforded by iPhones and iPads also running on
iOS."

I'm not certain about Roku, but I remember reading when Amazon launched their
TV box they had first party launch titles that had Kindle Fire companion apps,
although those aren't technically "iPads."

